#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-07
<rizza> hello
<rizza> anyone home
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-09
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<lestat> hi there
<lestat> I'm still having trouble installing Feisty. I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux , but it stucks at squashfs loading
<lestat> any hint?
<thom> #ubuntu for help
<lestat> thom: #ubuntu people are blind at my messages :(
<thom> that's no excuse for spamming other channels
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-10
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: will you update feisty deboostrap to include gutsy ?
<cjwatson> saispo: I already did so in feisty-backports, but it failed to build for some reason I haven't yet investigated. I will do so in time. Please stop bugging me about it
<cjwatson> actually, no, it didn't fail to build, it just hasn't built yet, presumably because gutsy opening means there is so much in the queues
<cjwatson> so I don't need to do anything
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-11
<avoine> The automation of the installer is not partially done with the Guadalinex's installer?
<avoine> I mean at least it could be a good start?
<kaz> hello, are there any documentation about how to customise ubiquity plz ? like guadalinex team has do
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-12
<jetsaredim> can I preseed a question from any package installed on the livecd?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-05
<tjaalton> I got a "Method http died unexpectedly" error while installing hardy on a vmware vm.. first time ever for me
<tjaalton> http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/foo/syslog
<tjaalton> worked the next time, so not reproducible it seems
<xivulon> evand, as mentioned pls have a look at the discussion in bug #136682
<xivulon> The Tormod branch with the fix is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/lupin/locale
<xivulon> Please feel free to merge it in the main lupin branch if you think it is appropriate for point release
<evand> will do
<xivulon> evand, also had a very preliminary look at having "/host" on the desktop
<evand> how'd that go?
<xivulon> I think it is down to HAL and might be a bit invasive
<xivulon> but didn't spend much time
<evand> ok
<xivulon> one strange thing I noticed though
<xivulon> In my amd installation on real iron, there are no fstab entries for the other devices
<xivulon> didn't go over the code/logs but that shouldn't be the correct behaviour
<xivulon> do you experience the same thing?
<evand> you mean other partitions on the same drive and drives?
<xivulon> yes
<xivulon> basically all other partition other than /host should still be in fstab correct?
<xivulon> they are not
<xivulon> finally I sent you a pm on ubuntuforums, apparently Computer Guru has some fixes for Vista
<evand> iirc, that's expected behavior now
<evand> that they're not put in fstab
<xivulon> ah
<xivulon> I was comparing to my pre-beta (upgraded) main 8.04 installation which had all of them...
<xivulon> ok good, 1 less
<evand> I don't have any new PMs.  You sent it to "evan d", right?
<xivulon> evand
<evand> that's not me
<xivulon> arg
<evand> email is generally preferable for these things anyway
<xivulon> I know but was convenient since had to fwd the original message
<xivulon> anyway forwarded
<evand> ah, fair enough
<xivulon> by the way, I think I have been sending quite a few PM to the wrong you over the past year...
<evand> yikes
<xivulon> no big deal, if there was anything I thought was important I would have reminded you anyway on IRC/gmail
<xivulon> the credits section of wubi-installer.org is then also wrong: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=15193
<xivulon> One reason I use the forum PM is that it is one of the few things that is not firewalled when I am at work
<evand> ah, I hadn't noticed
<xivulon> made a note will update tonight
<evand> xivulon: where are these fixes you speak of?  All I see is a message requesting that Computer Guru be added to the ubuntu-installer team.
<xivulon> back to #136682 didn't read all the code, but there is no postrm, proabably not a big deal since the 2 initramfs scripts (root_locale will) be removed anyway and etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/root_locale shouldn't have much use
<xivulon> evand, he mentioned ubuntu-installer because he wanted to upload some fixes
<xivulon> I haven't seen them yet
<xivulon> I sent another pm asking not to upload anything onto hardy and use a separate branch anyway
<xivulon> (cc'ed the wrong you of course)
<xivulon> forwarded that too
<evand> yeah, I'd personally prefer to see a regular series of contributions before he's added.  There's no need for him to join the team to get his code in. As you mention, he can work in a branch and we'll merge in where necessary.
<xivulon> I think that is perfectly understendable.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-06
<Rydia> Any unetbootin devs around?
<xivulon> cjwatson, was reviewing initramfs/scripts/local, in relation to bug #226622 and noticed a FIXME (I belive from you) for the mount line
<xivulon> # FIXME This has no error checking
<xivulon> Would it be possible to put that errorchecking in (at this stage) so that we also address #226622
<xivulon> (and possibly do something similar for casper)
<cjwatson> I don't think that was from me
<cjwatson> the error checking (such as it is) happens later when the initramfs system notices that the root device hasn't really appeared
<cjwatson> but yes, it does produce something unclear; though I'm a little worried that there may be some expected failures at that point
<xivulon> can we maybe save $? and have a proper panic message within the if [ "LOOP" ] so that it is specific to wubi? Ideally the message should appear also if a user is on usplash
<cjwatson> err, I'm really not sure, I didn't write that originally - it sounds reasonable
<xivulon> a clear error when ntfs mount fail because of unclean shutdown, would greatly reduce the number of tickets
<xivulon> +/- http://paste.ubuntu.com/10492/
<xivulon> doing that in casper might be slightly trickier though, since the partition is found heuristically
<xivulon> in lupin-casper we could have an error message if iso-scan/filename is set but no ISO is found and similarly in custom-installation
<xivulon> we should also check whether the filesystem is mounted ro instead of rw.
<xivulon> evand ^^
<evand> indeed, that looks roughly reasonable.
<xivulon> great, I will do a proper diff later on then, for initramfs-tools and upload some new code into lupin/hardy.proposed as well
<xivulon> ps any idea when we will have new dailys with the latest fixes?
<evand> cjwatson: ^ I've been wondering this myself.  Is that known yet, or is it still in the planning stage?
<xivulon> error codes for ntfs are listed in man ntfs-3g.probe(8)
<xivulon> do we have error-remount-ro type of behaviour to worry about?
<cjwatson> evand: for hardy you mean?
<evand> cjwatson: sorry for not being specific, yes
<cjwatson> evand: poke slangasek about that - he has all the equipment now to do it
<evand> will do
<xivulon> evand, at the end of autopartition-loop we run `apt-install lupin-suport`, when is lupin-support actually installed? in particular is it ok to call update-initramfs in .postinst and is /etc/default/locale available at that stage?
<xivulon> this is re #136682
<xivulon> I would assume it is fine, but would like confirmation
<evand> checking
<xivulon> thx
<evand> at least in the case of ubiquity, that happens sufficiently late for that to work.  And yes, that should be fine.
<xivulon> good, I'll let Tormod know
<cjwatson> xivulon,evand: fancy doing a demo of wubi at UDS?
<cjwatson> xivulon: I gather you're only there part of the week?
<evand> sure, I'd love to help with that
<xivulon> cjwatson: absolutely
<xivulon> I will be there the last two days, so we can do that thu or fri!
<cjwatson> ok, cool
<cjwatson> I've asked Scott et al to pencil that in
<xivulon> not with my laptop though because it does have ACPI issues :(  (#146692)
<evand> cjwatson: speaking of which, did you get the emails on two wubi sessions?
<evand> I can furnish a laptop for the task.
<xivulon> great
<cjwatson> oh, I did, but my agenda is actually oversubscribed right now - if I get it down to the point where they'd fit, that would be fine, otherwise maybe put them into a whiteboard-scheduled slot?
<xivulon> we can squeeze in 1 hour I guess if required (as mentioned in my reply)
<evand> works for me.  If we run out of time, we can always find vacant space in a hallway.
<xivulon> sound good to me too!
<xivulon> only requirement is for cking or some other kernel dev to be around when we discusso kernel stuff
<cjwatson> xivulon: I'll check with Ben in case he has vacant space on his track - doesn't all need to be on the platform track of course
<xivulon> cjwatson: thanks
<xivulon> as mentioned by evand, might help to szaka on voip when that happens
<cjwatson> the other one's actually already on my track
<cjwatson> I've replied by mail
<xivulon> souds good, is the migration topic going to be on a separate session?
<cjwatson> yes
<xivulon> can we have that too thu-fri pls?
<xivulon> by the way I was thinking of providing a preliminary script to migrate people over since LVPM has not been update
<xivulon> d
<xivulon> should be a matter of copying over files + edit menu.lst/fstab + grub-install
<xivulon> that is assuming that a target partition is already available
<xivulon> talking of which...
<cjwatson> I've made a note about your attendance times
<xivulon> it might also be possible to migrate to a real partition without installing grub... I.E. reusing C:\ubuntu\disks\boot and only changing kopt root
<cjwatson> target partition> this is why it needs to be integrated with ubiquity so that it gets a proper partitioner, boot loader installation, etc.
<cjwatson> otherwise you're going to find yourself gradually reinventing ubiquity, even if it seems like a small job at first
<xivulon> as mentioned in boston I am in favor of ubiquity integration :)
<cjwatson> I think it's better to reinstall grub - otherwise a user might quite reasonably think they could delete Windows and then bang goes Ubuntu too
<xivulon> makes sense
<xivulon> the script mentioned above is only to "fill the hole" while LVPM and or Ubiquity are ready
<xivulon> I would assume that the Ubiquity migration functionality is supposed to be used via CD, correct?
<xivulon> any chance of making that also available as an app (possibly using unpartitioned space and/or partitions with no fs/files)?
<cjwatson> I don't think it's fair to make assumptions about something that hasn't really been designed yet ... :-)
<cjwatson> there's no reason you couldn't run ubiquity from a regular system as long as it had something stable to copy from
<cjwatson> while it needs to know about CDs, it's not intrinsically tied to them
<xivulon> Ah I was thinking more in terms of feature freeze
<xivulon> since that would require a new ubiquity to be installed in 8.04
<evand> xivulon: I'm confused.  What does this have to do with 8.04?
<xivulon> evand, say users of wubi in 8.04 want to migrate to a real partition, can we still help them out once the migration facility is in ubiquity?
<xivulon> one way is to wait for ubiquity 8.10 on CD, the other is to let such users install a version of ubiquity to 8.04 with migration facility and use that
<xivulon> sorry if I wasn't clear
<xivulon> I guess that they can use LVPM in the meantime, no biggie
<evand> well, we can discuss this at length at UDS, but regardless of the technical merits, I don't think a brand new feature like this is going to make it into hardy-proposed.
<xivulon> yeah was expecting that.
<cjwatson> I'm sure it would be possible to build something unofficial
<xivulon> since the migration tool will be unofficial anyway for 8.04 users (whethere my own scripts or LVPM) we might also consider some early PPP ubiquity build maybe
<xivulon> cjwatson you beat me :)
<xivulon> s/PPP/PPA
<xivulon> evand I think that Tormod branch is almost ready for hardy.proposed (#136682
<xivulon> I would like to do some changes to the panic messages in lupin-casper re #226622 but I guess it is better to keep things separately
<evand> xivulon: ok, I'll have a look at it and merge it in.
<xivulon> can we also have ubuntu-testing to play with http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14240142/lupin-support_0.16%2Blocale110_all.deb
<xivulon> evand I already have a hardy.proposed branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/lupin/hardy.proposed (which is now same as final)
<evand> ok
<mario_limonciell> evand, i saw that there is a udeb for gptsync.  is that actually used anywhere right now/
<xivulon> not sure if overriding LANG in /etc/default/locale is desirable
<xivulon> otherwise code looks good to me :)
<mario_limonciell> either rdepends doesn't appear to work on udebs, or i don't believe it's in use at all
<evand> mario_limonciell: as far as I can tell it's done inside partman now:
<evand> partman-efi (11ubuntu3) feisty; urgency=low
<evand>   * Remove gptsync code; parted does this itself now as of version
<evand>     1.7.1-3ubuntu3.
<evand> parted (1.7.1-3ubuntu3) feisty; urgency=low
<evand>   [ Matthew Garrett ]
<evand>   * gptsync.dpatch: Perform automatic GPT/MBR partition table
<evand>     synchronisation (LP: #46853).
<evand> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/6603773/gpt.diff
<mario_limonciell> ah hm.  i suppose that doesn't handle with recovery partitions well then
<mario_limonciell> per scott davilla's indication to the mailing list, i started to dig a little bit into it
<mario_limonciell> i wonder if  that patch is literally lifted from gptsync
<mario_limonciell> or what not
<cjwatson> I have seen a report of problems with recovery partitions, yes
<evand> curious, those mails landed in my inbox, but I didn't get them in the ML folder.
<cjwatson> I understand it was pretty much from gptsync, but there may be some divergence
<cjwatson> I'd appreciate somebody who can conveniently test it looking into it
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: BTW, I've heard reports that Dell is shipping some systems with four primary partitions, which is obviously very inconvenient if you want to install Linux later. Do you know anything about this?
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, this i've not heard.
<mario_limonciell> could you point me to some indications/  i can poke around
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, re gptsync, why was the code integrated into partman rather than just living in the udeb and calling that binary in the first place, do you know/
<mario_limonciell> [sorry, my shift is broken right now due to vmware messing a few things up]
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: unfortunately it was just on IRC
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: (in theory) much more robust to do it inline in parted, required fewer scary partman hacks, etc.
<cjwatson> ensures that people can't screw up their systems by running parted and forgetting to run gptsync
<mario_limonciell> but less maintainable in the sense of newer gptsync versions etc
<cjwatson> it's a trade-off
<mario_limonciell> ah yeah i see.
<cjwatson> gptsync surely doesn't change *that* often
<cjwatson> and libparted ought to know everything about how to handle partitions, really
<mario_limonciell> well unfortunately the version that is in debian and ubuntu doesn't handle the recovery partitions either
<cjwatson> how are they supposed to be handled?
<mario_limonciell> i sent a ping to the debian maintainer about updating it
<mario_limonciell> well it's fixed in the 0.11 release
<mario_limonciell> he just hasn't touched the package since 2006
<mario_limonciell> i'm a bit new to the whole thing, and was looking at it out of curiosity after seeing that there has been these successes with getting ubuntu on the apple tv
<cjwatson> I suspect the answer is simply to forward-port patches from gptsync one by one
<mario_limonciell> that's very attainable then.  i'll make some notes of this conversation, scott may be convincing me to get one of these atv's in the near future so i may be able to help with that.
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, re the 4 partitions, i'll send some e-mails around.  if you get any more indications of models or locales this is happening in, could you let me know/
<cjwatson> ok, I'll keep my ears open, thanks
<cjwatson> seems like it should be a general policy to use logical partitions wherever possible
<mario_limonciell> i agree, but unfortunately some of the overseas factory teams sometimes aren't very cognoscente of the possibility of people needing more than 4 partitions for any reason
<cjwatson> that's why it needs to be policy rather than left up to individual initiative ;-)
<mario_limonciell> ;]
<cjwatson> Ubuntu only creates a primary partition now if there isn't one already, so it should be as well-behaved as you can get in this regard
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, initial responses back would like to know which locale at least.  do you know where the person(s) who indicated this were located?
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: I looked at my logs; it was astronut on #ubuntu-devel, who I believe is in the US
<cjwatson> 17:40 [Freenode] -!- astronut [n=astronut@sfnc-162-39-87-194.sandhills.us]
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, okay.  i'll pass that on. thanks
<cjwatson> he wasn't very clear, but he did claim that it came with four primaries
<cjwatson> 20:39 <astronut> cjwatson: i'm not sure... thisone has a a tiny fat16, two large ntfs (C: and D:, d has label backup and had some empty folders and some data) and then a hidden fat32 w/ restore data
<mario_limonciell> both for the tiny fat16 utility partition, the recovery partition, the factory process doesn't allow for non primary (internal limitations), but i'm not sure why a backup partition would have been created, especially being primary
<cjwatson> can Windows cope with being booted off a logical partition?
<mario_limonciell> I'm not sure
<mario_limonciell> even if it couldn't, that backup partition if really necessary should be able to be logical
<cjwatson> yeah, you'd have thought
<mario_limonciell> I don't suppose windows can be booted off of a logical partition, because a DOS MBR can't address a logical partition in an extended partition
<CIA-1> lowmem: cjwatson * r74 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.28
<CIA-1> lowmem: cjwatson * r75 ubuntu/debian-installer-startup.d/S15lowmem: revert to Debian's version
<CIA-1> lowmem: cjwatson * r76 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu1
<evand> Is there any reason why we don't currently disallow /boot (or by extension /) on XFS in ubiquity or include lilo to use with it in such circumstances?
<CIA-1> partman-target: evand * r723 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/clear_partitions):
<CIA-1> partman-target: * Ensure that if we clear the root partition, / is owned by root:root
<CIA-1> partman-target:  (LP: #224446).
<xivulon> Hi tormod, I am Ago
<xivulon> thanks a lot for the locale patch :)
<tormod> xivulon: hi! it's an honour  - wubi is the  greatest thing
<xivulon> ...after sliced bread
<xivulon> ...and d-i
<xivulon> ...and ubiquity
<xivulon> :)
<tormod> for linux adoption... since the live cd
<tormod> or vfat support :)
<xivulon> you seem capable with c also, and have windows
<xivulon> there is one bug I cannot understand and have looked at the 200 times
<xivulon> maybe a pair of fresh eyes would help
<xivulon> bug #207137
<xivulon> there is a stand-alone app (see hampus comments)
<tormod> I only have a USB drive with an (unbootable) ntfs partition, but I can boot into NT with vfat.
<xivulon> basically this is a small app to extract a CD to an ISO
<xivulon> code is very simple: gets a handle for the device, keeps reading it in a loop and pushes the bytes into a file
<xivulon> yet for some users it does not work (usually at the end) and you get 2 or 3 (different) errors
<xivulon> code is here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14044790/CD2ISO.zip
<xivulon> compiled with http://www.codeblocks.org/
<xivulon> of course the above is an open invitation for anyone else since myself and hampus are out of idea
<xivulon> s
<xivulon> evand, you too ^
<xivulon> this is the last bug I am tracking for point release (have a few open ones but those should be manageable)
<xivulon> tormod also added a small comment for #136682
<xivulon> ehm c++
<cjwatson> evand: we should definitely make it possible to install lilo. GRUB+XFS has a race condition; it may work for some people but it can't currently be made to work across the board
<Zelut> cjwatson: are you around?
<cjwatson> Zelut: for a short while
<cjwatson> it's late for me and I have an early meeting tomorrow
<cjwatson> feel free to leave a message or send mail
<Zelut> I was going to do some preseed work to automate an ubuntu-server install.
<Zelut> anything you might be able to point me to?
<cjwatson> start with https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/, and you probably also want to make sure you incorporate each of the things in /preseed/ubuntu-server.seed from an Ubuntu server CD unless you explicitly choose otherwise
<xivulon> evand panic text re 226622 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10631/
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-07
<Zelut> ok, I'm PXE booting ubuntu-server and I have: "append initrd=ubuntu/initrd.gz preseed/url=http://server/path/to/preseed.txt" in the pxeconfig.  Is that not valid?
<xivulon> evand #226622 is all yours I uploaded the patches, feel free to edit the error msg
<cjwatson> Zelut: fine as far as it goes. Is something going wrong?
<GeorgesLeYeti> hello i'm looking for a preseed file for ubiquity
<GeorgesLeYeti> where can i get one for 8.04
<CIA-1> clock-setup: cjwatson * r194 clock-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.95ubuntu1
<CIA-1> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r562 ubuntu/ (82 files in 13 dirs): merge from Debian 59
<CIA-1> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r563 ubuntu/init.d/auto_mountpoints: adjust indentation to match Debian
<CIA-1> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r564 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 59ubuntu1
<CIA-1> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r734 ubuntu/ (63 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 51
<CIA-1> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r735 ubuntu/commit.d/format_ext3: adjust indentation to match Debian
<CIA-1> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r736 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 51ubuntu1
<CIA-1> partman-jfs: cjwatson * r723 ubuntu/ (63 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 26
<CIA-1> partman-jfs: cjwatson * r724 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Set Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu.
<CIA-1> partman-jfs: cjwatson * r725 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 26ubuntu1
<Zelut> cjwatson: I noticed last nite that I have to put the language, keyboard and basic network settings in the PXE config to get that automated.
<Zelut> cjwatson: however, if I use a kickstart syntax file (or even a hybrid) it all automates.
<xivulon> evand, please review patches for #224697 and #226622 (initramfs-tools + lupin.proposed)
<xivulon> also see yesterday night discussion re #207137 (in short: I cannot find anything wrong with the code, and am out of ideas :)
<evand> on it
<xivulon> thx
<xivulon> for #217593 is it possible to add a reboot after starting ubiquity in /etc/init.d/ubiquity if automatic=1
<xivulon> ?
<xivulon> or to rephrase, any reason to do anything else other than rebooting when we start with ubiquity in unattended mode and ubiquity has completed/died?
<evand> hrm
<evand> yes, if ubiquity dies in say only-ubiquity mode or automatic-ubiquity mode (wubi excluded) we want the user to end up at the live cd desktop
<evand> otherwise, imho, the result is even more confusing.
<xivulon> hmm not sure I agree, wouldn't many people end up thinking that the installation was successful when they are in fatc in a live CD env?
<evand> while that's possible, yes, they could also believe the install finished if the computer reboots
<xivulon> maybe the best option is to get the ubiquity exit value and in case show a dialog saying installation failed, do you want to reboot or go in a Live CD desktop (r/o)?
<cjwatson> or stick something in /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/ so that they get a popup saying "installation failed; this desktop is so that you can investigate" or words to that effect
<cjwatson> definitely a good reason not to immediately reboot - that loses us any possibility of investigating the failure
<evand> indeed, I like the update-notifier idea
<xivulon> A live desktop + notification would be perfect methinks
<evand> ok, I'll add that to my todo list for the day
<xivulon> can I reassign 218593 to ubiquity then?
<xivulon> 217593
<evand> done
<xivulon> thanks
<CIA-1> partman-reiserfs: cjwatson * r802 ubuntu/ (65 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 41
<CIA-1> partman-reiserfs: cjwatson * r803 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 41ubuntu1
<xivulon> evand for #225593 I think that the easiest way is to add a link /etc/skel/Host -> /host within lupin-support.postinst
<evand> imho, I'd much rather fix it properly
<cjwatson> please don't add things to /etc/skel
<cjwatson> it's deprecated in Debian policy for a good reason
<cjwatson> (adding things to it, not the directory itself)
<xivulon> evand, I do think that fixing it might be a bit too extensive at this stage. I will give a look at nautilus/gnome-volume-manager/hal code though to confirm
<xivulon> cjwatson if /etc/skel is not an option is there equivalent to it that could be used (assuming above assumption)?
<cjwatson> xivulon: fixing it in gio/gvfs/whatever it is should be a one-liner or close to it. Talk with seb128
<xivulon> hehe was navigating through gnome not familiar with that :)
<evand> xivulon: I'm seeing quite a few reports in #ubuntu of being dropped into a busybox shell after updating.  Are you seeing these as well?
<xivulon> I am at g_unix_mount_monitor_new
<xivulon> evand, is this wubi?
<evand> xivulon: ja
<xivulon> no I haven't seen many reports
<xivulon> so far...
<xivulon> do you know if any particular update is relevant? is update-initramfs/update-grub triggered?
<xivulon> most users that end up in busybox do so because of dirty flag in ntfs
<xivulon> which is unrelated to updates
<evand> I just noticed it in my #ubuntu backlog.  I'll follow up with them.
<evand> Indeed, I've been telling people to chkdsk first.
<xivulon> often simply booting into windows and then shutting down cleanly is enough
<evand> And if it's still a problem to go the usual route of looking at casper.log and filing a bug.
<xivulon> of course there will be no casper.log after installation
<xivulon> if they boot with debug kernel option there will be a log in /tmp (IIRC)
<xivulon> usually rescue mode will reveal the issue though
<xivulon> this is wht 226622 is very important, not a real bug per se' but it generates LOTS of tickets...
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson, in my Mount Desktop icons traceback I ended up to mtab_file_changed
<cjwatson> talk with seb128
<cjwatson> I don't know that code well and am not prepared to review changes
<xivulon> the issue being that /host is not in mtab and unlikely to be there
<xivulon> not sure it is a gnome issue
<cjwatson> seb128 will have a MUCH better starting point than me
<cjwatson> failing that, try pitti
<cjwatson> (hal)
<xivulon> will ping seb128
<xivulon> but as mentioned /host will only appear in /proc/mounts not in /mtab
<xivulon> evand, in case you missed the discussion on #devel, for #225593 we go for bookmarks
<evand> indeed, I've been following along
<xivulon> evand, would be good to add an extra bookmark for My Documents in m-a
<evand> it's already copied to the Documents folder.
<xivulon> you mean the content? I think wubi skips that part :(
<xivulon> even a bookmark might be complex though (since parent device might not be mounted)
<evand> Oh, I see what you're saying.  I'm not keen on the idea of symlinking back to the Windows file system in migration-assistant.
<evand> Part of the point of migration-assistant is copying documents and settings over so that you can erase Windows without fear of losing anything important.
<evand> I'm afraid that if it started to symlink back to Windows, it would not be clear that the documents still resided on the NTFS partition.
<xivulon> I agree :)
<xivulon> http://www.brainofshawn.com/2008/05/07/wubi-what-a-fun-word/
<evand> painful to watch, but fantastic.
<xivulon> hahaha
<tmmoyer> is it possible to disable virtual terminals in the installer?
<Zelut> cjwatson: have a minute to give me some preseed tips?
<Zelut> cjwatson: is it known that kickstart will cause DHCP to happen twice?
<cjwatson> Zelut: I'll answer your questions from last night first
<cjwatson> Zelut: yes, it's known that with preseeding you have to put certain things in the PXE config; eliminating that requirement was something I did intentionally when implementing Kickstart compatibility
<cjwatson> Zelut: the requirements with preseeding are documented in the installation-guide
<Zelut> which I found last nite.  I was confused as the preseed file appeared to have language/keyboard settings in it but they were also needed in the PXE config.
<cjwatson> Zelut: Kickstart and DHCP: I *think* that's a bug; netcfg should end up configured once Kickstart is done, at least for a network installation. I'd appreciate a bug on kickseed with instructions on reproducing.
<cjwatson> Zelut: you don't need the language/keyboard stuff in the preseed file if it's also in the PXE config
<Zelut> ok, I'll head to LP and put something together
<cjwatson> it's a little difficult because there are installation modes where it does make sense to put those items in the preseed file (e.g. initrd preseeding)
<cjwatson> so the installation-guide just has to say "here are the things you can preseed, and here's how to express them on the kernel command line in the event that you need to do that"
<Zelut> I'm assuming it doesn't hurt to have them in both places?
<cjwatson> no, doesn't hurt
<cjwatson> oh, hmm
<cjwatson> sorry, it's been a while since I wrote kickseed :-) Just found this comment I wrote:
<cjwatson>         # Run the postinst by hand so that main-menu will run netcfg again
<cjwatson>         # later, possibly with different preseeded answers.
<cjwatson>         /var/lib/dpkg/info/netcfg.postinst configure 2>&1 | logger -t netcfg
<cjwatson> so that is intentional - I think that's because, conceptually, the first round of network configuration is very simple, just enough to retrieve the Kickstart file, and it's possible that the Kickstart file itself might then set up different network configuration
<cjwatson> I *think* this duplicates Anaconda's behaviour given similar initial conditions
<cjwatson> so probably not a bug, even though it is objectively a bit weird
<Zelut> I use anaconda quite a bit with RHEL5 and that behaviour doesn't seem familiar..
<Zelut> ..or at least not any way that I've used it.
<cjwatson> hmm, admittedly this dates from RH9 or something like that
<cjwatson> go ahead and file the bug anyway then, worst case I mark it invalid later ;-)
<cjwatson> I can't really remember what was in my mind when I wrote that - I might have considered it an improvement
<Zelut> what is kickseed written in?
<cjwatson> shell
<cjwatson> the only alternative at that point in the installer is C and shell was a *lot* faster to develop
<cjwatson> it actually started out, briefly, as a Python program that ran outside the installer and did static translation, until I realised that the semantics of %pre and %include made that impossible
<Zelut> that is odd.  I just added %packages to include LAMP, openssh-server, logwatch & denyhosts and told it to install from my mirror vs the http-exported CD contents and it added openoffice
<Zelut> if its based from the http-exported ubuntu-server CD it chokes, of course, on denyhosts as that's not on the CD.
<Zelut> cjwatson: would it be possible for kickseed to support the firewall option now that ufw is available?
<tormod> xivulon: hi, I haven't got much user testing feedback on bug #136682, but I think the patch is finished now.
<xivulon> tormod, I will test it in an hour or so
<xivulon> doesn't seem anyone is having problems though, which is encouraging
<cjwatson> Zelut: you probably need to add 'preseed pkgsel/install-language-support boolean false' to your Kickstart file. (Sorry.)
<cjwatson> Zelut: firewall> possibly, though I haven't looked into ufw at all really
<cjwatson> Zelut: you can grab the kickseed source package and use the ./test-kickseed program to see how it translates Kickstart files to preseeding; handlers/firewall.sh is the relevant bit
<Zelut> well I'm doing a bunch of kickseed/preseed testing tonite.  If ya'll need any bugs verified let me know.
<Zelut> cjwatson: I think I may be able to add some basic ufw support.  How would I test it?
<cjwatson> create a sample kickstart file and feed it to ./test-kickseed
<cjwatson> and check the output for sanity
<Zelut> also I see in one of your examples you're using sed 's/foo/bar/' < input > input.new; mv input.new input.
<cjwatson> for live testing, the most practical way is probably to add BOOT_DEBUG=3 to your kernel command line, use nano to edit your changes into /lib/kickseed/handlers/firewall.sh on the fly, and exit the shell a couple of times until it proceeds
<Zelut> is sed -i not preferred for any reason?
<cjwatson> I think at the time sed -i may not have been reliably available in busybox; it's fine to use it now
<Zelut> ok, I'll use sed -i in my patch then.
<cjwatson> I've made the corresponding change to handlers/auth.sh in my local tree
<cjwatson> Zelut: ... and committed upstream
<Zelut> cool
<cjwatson> ufw unfortunately probably can't go upstream, being rather Ubuntu-specific
<cjwatson> at least in its status as the default firewall
<cjwatson> so I get to diverge kickseed again and merge it forever :-/
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-08
<Zelut> erm, I get 'debugshell just booted' but I have no keyboard input..
<Zelut> yeah, debugshell looks broken to me.. "sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<Zelut> cjwatson: what would be the preferred way to run a command inside /target?  do I need to chroot /target; command(s) or...?
<cjwatson> that's not broken
<cjwatson> the can't access tty message is just a random warning, ignore it
<cjwatson> well, ok, no keyboard input is broken :)
<cjwatson> that might be due to using a USB keyboard
<Zelut> I'd like to ignore it if my keyboard input would work
<cjwatson> if so, plug in a PS/2 keyboard if you can
<Zelut> i doubt I have one
<cjwatson> generally use 'chroot /target command' (NO SEMICOLON) unless the command uses debconf; if the latter is the case then talk to me
<cjwatson> well, it's possible to build a new initrd but that's a whole lot more work
<Zelut> the reason I ask about the chroot is it would likely be simple to just run ufw commands directly to allow for the services in kickstart
<Zelut> if its not possible I'd have to do a bunch of sed nonsense..
<Zelut> cjwatson: ok, I've updated firewall.sh to use "chroot /target ufw allow <service>".  I notice you have --high, --medium, --dhcp listed as well but I don't see those on the kickstart documentation as valid?
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2679 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Add ubiquity-dm implementation for matchbox-window-manager (thanks,
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Patrick Hétu; see LP #159363).
<Zelut> cjwatson: I'm going to call it a day.  I sent you my changes to firewall.sh for testing.
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> you can't run ufw in the handler directly, though you can register a post_firewall function
<cjwatson> (because the handlers themselves are run long before /target exists)
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r656 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu1
<Zelut> cjwatson:  that makes sense. likely based on my limited knowlege of how it all falls together
<superm1> evand, when --automatic is invoked, ok_handler doesn't get called at all right?,  just the run(self,priority,question) of each page
<xivulon> evand, we have collected quite a stack of fix committed, can push fixes into the releases?
<xivulon> plan being that we release first fixes external to wubi, then we test wubi on new ISOs, then we get approval for new Wubi
<xivulon> here is a list of relevant non-wubi fixes http://paste.ubuntu.com/10907/
<xivulon> the ones left out are 225593 and 222546
<xivulon> to be addressed by myself/seb128 and lamont respectively
<Zelut> cjwatson: ok, got your email and I'm revisiting my obvious mistake.
<evand> superm1: correct
<evand> xivulon: ack'ed
<xivulon> thx
<HopsNBarley> hi gang - i'm writing a package.  ideally, i'd like the postinst to create/populate a mysql database.  this deb works fine, *except* when it gets run via my preseed.cfg file.  any guidelines/clues/hints on how to handle this?
<Zelut> cjwatson: I notice in auth.sh you're rewriting a conf file which is put in place in the POSTPOOL.  Considering I'm trying to run commands what is your suggestion on handling it?
<cjwatson> POSTSPOOL is just for the early handler to leave notes for the post-handler later on
<cjwatson> you can run whatever you like in the post-handler
<Zelut> I guess my difficulty is not seeing how/where those tie together.
<cjwatson> Zelut: basically the early handlers run before just about anything else in the installer; the post-handlers run from finish-install right at the end
<Zelut> cjwatson: I'm using auth.sh as an example, you create $POSTPOOL/auth.handler and then populate the files with the variables and then dump those into /target in auth_post()
<Zelut> cjwatson: assuming I'm reading it right that is..  If I were to follow a similar setup is it as simple as doing a test? if [ -f $POSTPOOL/firewall.handler/ssh ]; then run ufw command?
<Zelut> cjwatson: basically create the dir and files in the case statement, as is done in auth.sh, and then in the _post() check for those files and run the commands as needed?
<cjwatson> sure, that sort of approach would be fine
<cjwatson> you'll need to spell $POSTSPOOL correctly though ;-)
<cjwatson> also it's a good habit to always quote shell variable expansions unless you have a good reason not to, so [ -f "$POSTSPOOL/firewall.handler/ssh" ]
<Zelut> of course.  I take many code-shortcuts in IRC
<cjwatson> I just say 'cos it's a common thing I end up correcting in patches, that's all :)
<cjwatson> no offence intended
<Zelut> ok, I think I have the hang of it.. let me give it another try.
<Zelut> cjwatson: best way to handle errors? ie; ufw enable || echo "something broke".  send via logger?
<cjwatson> feeding errors to the warn function is about the best you have :-/
<Zelut> cjwatson: ok, just about done.. do I still need to run commands in chroot /target?
<cjwatson> yeah
<Zelut> cjwatson: ok, let me send you another revision.
<HopsNBarley> any help on the mysql at install time question?
<HopsNBarley> i've googled myself to death on this.
<cjwatson> HopsNBarley: (I have to go in a minute, but) posting /var/log/syslog from the installation, along with your preseed file minus any passwords, would help
<cjwatson> /var/log/installer/syslog if you have a completed installation post-reboot
<HopsNBarley> is there a preferred pastebin for this room?
<HopsNBarley> cjwatson, thanks.
<evand> HopsNBarley: Nope, any pastebin will do.
<cjwatson> I normally use paste.ubuntu.com
<HopsNBarley> great.  pastbin.ca just killed my firefox!
 * HopsNBarley starts over.
<HopsNBarley> here's the error message in the syslog:   in-target: : Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<HopsNBarley> just prior to this, the postinst ran:  invoke-rc.d mysql start
<HopsNBarley> my intuition is that the chrooted environment isn't yet completely made enough to run mysql.
<HopsNBarley> missing /proc, for example?  I don't know yet.
<HopsNBarley> Again, this deb works fine "normally" outside of the installer.
<cjwatson> oh, right, I understand better now
<cjwatson> the installer deliberately disables starting up services
<HopsNBarley> okay, that seems a reasonable thing for it to do... so what's the workaround?   surely some other packages have this issue.
<cjwatson> since normally it isn't appropriate
<cjwatson> actually, I've not encountered this before ...
<cjwatson> are you just feeding this into pkgsel/include?
<HopsNBarley> what if it moved installation of the package to the late_script?
<cjwatson> late_script?
<Zelut> HopsNBarley: I've done a hack before where I've added a script to be called in rc.local so it finished on reboot..
<Zelut> likely not the best solution however
<cjwatson> so, if you did it in preseed/late_command, then that would work provided that (a) you don't need to interact with debconf, (b) you start up the mysql server manually and tear it down again at the end, and (c) you use chroot /target rather than in-target
<HopsNBarley> cjwatson, the package is added like so:  d-i pkgsel/include string debconf-utils openssh-server apache2-mpm-prefork myapp
<cjwatson> otherwise Zelut's solution is actually not all that unreasonable (though certainly not elegant :-) )
<HopsNBarley> cjwatson, could you briefly explain (a) ??
<cjwatson> if it needs explaining, it doesn't apply to you
<HopsNBarley> (-;
<Zelut> lol
<cjwatson> got to go
<HopsNBarley> hey, THANKS!
<HopsNBarley> one more, while ya'll are on the line: d-i base-installer/excludes doesn't seem to work.  i saw a bug on this.
<HopsNBarley> this is gutsy.
<HopsNBarley> thanks also Zelut.
<Zelut> cjwatson: do you have a list of completed kickstart compatible items?  I'm thinking about seeing what else I can knock out for Intrepid.
<tormod> evand, xivulon: hi, I am done with bug #136682.
<xivulon> hi tormod, yes I have already told evand early on today :)
<cjwatson> Zelut: ISTR I put a list of incomplete bits in the installation guide
<xivulon> it's in the list of the fixes that require approval and hopefully will be in new ISOs soon
<xivulon> thanks again, that was really helpful
<cjwatson> HopsNBarley: err, there's no such question ...
<cjwatson> HopsNBarley: as in, doesn't work because it doesn't exist :-) What documentation recommended that?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-09
<Zelut> cjwatson: does my latest firewall.sh make any more sense than the first?
<xivulon> quite a few people have been asking me about creating bootable usb key/hd via wubi
<xivulon> I would think that wubi is not the best approach because of hardware profiles
<xivulon> but it would be quite easy to use grub4dos + ISO and use the hooks to superimpose a r/w filesystem via unionfs
<xivulon> (grub4dos can be added to the MBR of the removable device)
<xivulon_> hmm not sure if you got the last msg
<xivulon_> basicly I was wondering if that was already the subject of a discussion at last UDS with cjwatson (I attended half of it).
<evand> we did talk about USB images at UDS (in the hallway) but it was never implemented.  It's scheduled again this time.
<xivulon> evand can you remaind me what was it about exactly? I missed half of the discussion
<xivulon> Is this to have a bootable USB with LiveCD ISO?
<evand> Pre made installer images on a USB drive.
<xivulon> I talked to ogra on #devel, I think he worked on something like that too
<evand> It's already possible and there's a guide on the wiki for it, this is more for fixing the necessary bugs and getting a tool created to do the heavy lifting.
<evand> (For Windows and Ubuntu)
<xivulon> It would also be possible to use standard squashfs and unionfs to override some of the files using existing hooks
<xivulon> do you have a link to the guide?
<evand> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<xivulon> the advantage of the above being that you do not need to create a full squashfs/iso every time
<cjwatson> xivulon: I want this to be simple autogeneration from the CD images
<cjwatson> no fancy tech
<cjwatson> that way we don't have to ship even more 700MB blobs around
<cjwatson> wubi doesn't need to be involved
<evand> hrm, that's the second time I've seen the use case of using Wubi at work because you're only allowed to install Windows applications (#ubuntu).
<xivulon> cjwatson, I was suggesting 2 different things
<xivulon> 1) is similar to evand link above, with the addition of hooks + unionfs as an alternative to customized ISOs
<xivulon> of course if all you need is a standard installation then there is no need for hooks/unionfs
<xivulon> 2) having a universally bootable OS, based on grub4dos/syslinux + squashfs + imagefile + unionfs
<xivulon> Wubi role is only to create said USB devices from within windows as opposed than from within Ubuntu
<xivulon> I had a few requests for #2 more than #1
<xivulon> evand what are the bugs/heavy lifting you refer to?
<evand> there are a few bugs wrt the installer when you're working with a disk drive rather than a CD, like the USB disk itself being an available target to install to.  As far as heavy lifting, the tool will need to do roughly what is done in the above wiki page.
<xivulon> is this in terms of bootloader? grub4dos can be used in such cases, and can be installed from within Linux as well
<cjwatson> not in terms of boot loader
<cjwatson> grub4dos not necessary
<evand> I don't think grub4dos is necessary here.  syslinux works.
<xivulon> did not understand the sentence "when you're working with a disk drive rather than a CD", what in particular is the issue?
<cjwatson> we have all the necessary technology for this in place already.
<cjwatson> we're just talking about glitches here, nothing that justifies introducing vast piles of extra stuff.
<cjwatson> the partitioner needs to be told not to use the USB stick as an installation target, for example.
<cjwatson> not rocket science to fix, just needs to be done
<xivulon> ah I see, well that might turn useful for wubi too then
<xivulon> in case we want to allow installation to existing dedicated partition (different from  the one where the ISO is sitting)
<xivulon> for #2 I guess I still have to look at grub4dos since I do not think syslinux supports ntfs
<xivulon> for #1 I agree there is no reason to have any wubi involvement
<xivulon> with the exception of lupin-casper hooks that might be handy in some cases
<xivulon> cjwatson, would you say that making squashfs rw by overlaying an image file via unionfs can create issues?
<xivulon> I do remember that the livecd as write-to-file capabilities but must admit I haven't looked at that code in a while.
<xivulon> ah https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<xivulon> well that is perfect, only nice to have is to be able to specify a loopback path as kernel arg
<xivulon> cjwatson any reason why loopfile persistance is limited to vfat hosts?
<xivulon> in casper find_cow_device
<xivulon> I assume it is for historic reason (no ntfs-3g at the time)
<cjwatson> sorry, I don't recall at the moment and can't get into this now
<xivulon> Well I can easily go around that with existing hooks, and provide a special wubi build that allows people to boot off LiveCD with persistent file
<xivulon> would something like that be desirable?
<xivulon> And in the longer term we can of course fix casper code
<xivulon> A couple of uses that come to my mind are: wubi-like installation with limited HD resources (1GB< free space <4GB)  and hw independent bootable USB disk
<tmmoyer> if I am customizing the server install CD is there an automated way to ensure that all package dependencies are satisfied by packages on the CD such that I would not need an internet connection to install any packages from the CD?
<ebel> tmmoyer: I had a similar problem and wrote a programme to get the dependencies.
<ebel> However I'm in a mad rush.
<tmmoyer> i'm surprised that there is not a way to do it already
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-10
<clin1> hello, anyone here who can help me with a Ubuntu upgrade question? or is there a better place (n00b)
<tmmoyer> is there any way to easily ensure that all packages have dependencies satisfied with a given repository? I am trying to add a bunch of packages to the server install cd and I want to make sure that for each package I add, the dependencies are satisfied by the rest of the packages on the CD.
<cjwatson> well, we use germinate for that, though it might be a bit complicated to set up
<tmmoyer> where might I get that?
<cjwatson> apt-get install germinate
<tmmoyer> cool I'll take a look
<cjwatson> its job is to expand dependencies, so you could definitely build something based on it
<cjwatson> ebel: shame you wrote a program rather than asking whether there was one already, really ;-)
<tmmoyer> I think that is exactly what I am looking for.  I can pass it my list of packages to add and then compare that to the list of packages already present on the CD thanks
<cjwatson> BTW, the two of you appeared last night, had a brief conversation on this subject, and then left. If you'd stuck around I'd have been able to answer your question last night
<tmmoyer> sorry end of the day and needed to get my daughter
 * cjwatson just leaves his client running all the time
<tmmoyer> problem is, I wasn't coming back to that machine anytime before monday, and I use colloquy for Mac OS X while at work
<cjwatson> anyway - you can use the --seed-packages option if it's just a few items, otherwise you'll need to create a new seed for it
<tmmoyer> okay thanks
<cjwatson> perhaps bzr branching the Ubuntu server seeds (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.hardy) and fiddling with them locally
<tmmoyer> okay cool
<tmmoyer> using that method, is it easy to include packages that I have rebuilt with custom patches to override what is already available?
<tmmoyer> if not, it shouldn't be too bad to do since there are only a few of those type
<cjwatson> if you're using germinate >= 0.44, you can point it at multiple archives
<cjwatson> so you'd say -m http://your.custom.archive/path/ -m http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<cjwatson> germinate just gives you the dependencies though - it's not its job to actually copy the package files in
<cjwatson> so you'll need to take care of that separately
<tmmoyer> okay one last question (hopefully). If I rebuilt a package with custom patches and I want to make sure that it would be selected over the ubuntu provided packages, can I use dch -n to change the version number and apt will view that as a newer package?
 * ebel was in work and had to leave.
<ebel> Probably woulda been best to use an existing tool.
<ebel> I was writing a bunch of scripts to assemble a custom cd and just kept going.
<tmmoyer> cjwatson: I have run the germinate command after adding my packages to the server-ship file, and it output the mass number of files.  is there any program I can use to download and correctly structure the files for the installer cd?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-11
<DrivenMad> Has anyone installed linux on a E-Vectra system( terminal box) ?? I keep getting blank screens
<DrivenMad> I am trying to get ANY linux distro to run on these boxes to build a public wifi network :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-04
<brian___> hey everyone, having a problem installing ubuntu via wubi - can someone help?
<brian___> when i go to run wubi on an older xp machine, i get the following error message: "this application has failed to start. reinstalling the application may fix this problem." any ideas how to get around this?
<flower> hi, is it possible to ad d-i to an already finished ubuntu live-cd?
<flower> it's an custom live-cd made by live-helper
<flower> but live-helper doesn't support adding d-i to ubuntu live cd's atm
<flower> so I'm searching for an other way to do it...
<flower> would be better if it's was possible with live-helper, but that doesn't be the case right now
<persia> flower, live-helper isn't really well supported in Ubuntu.
<persia> The recommended way to handle live installation is through the use of ubiquity.
<persia> And adding handling for new d-i components in ubiquity must be done before building ubiquity (it involves code changes), and so is a little complicated to add to an already-constructed live-cd.
<flower> persia: I know, but I know how to work with live-helper so I thought let's use it...
<flower> mmhhh
<persia> flower, I can understand that viewpoint: as much as anything, I'm just warning you that you may not find much support for it here.
<flower> persia: ok...
<flower> persia: which tool do you recommend to build an ubuntu-live cd?
<persia> I use debian-cd.
<persia> (as does the Ubuntu CD image build server)
<flower> persia: does it have good documentation?
<flower> persia: easy to use?
<persia> Well, that kinda depends on how well you read makefiles :)
<persia> I think it's easy to develop against, but I'm not as convinced it's easy to use.
<flower> are there other options?
<persia> I don't know of any.
<persia> What's your goal?
<flower> build an distro based on hardy. for making music, easy to use...
<flower> distribute it to people
<persia> Are you familiar with the Ubuntu Studio project?
<flower> yes
<persia> I'm excessively biased, but I'd encourage you to join forces with them.
<persia> The main argument against having a liveCD for that was that the performance for most audio generation applications in a liveCD environment was unacceptable.
<flower> yeah a live-cd should have to goal to make a 'preview' able, not to use it as live cd for music production....
<persia> Right.  But if you just want to do a liveCD based on hardy, and want to do something beyond that available through preseeding, I'd suggest you'd want to look at casper, ubiquity, livecd-rootfs, and debian-cd.
<flower> ok
<flower> 4 different tools?
<flower> is there some documentation how to make such an cd?
<flower> (btw I'm building packages for Debian Multimedia Team, so Ubuntu Studio will benefit from that too ;) )
<persia> I don't know of any specific documentation on how to make such a CD.  I mostly gathered what I know about it from reading the code and examining existing CDs.
<persia> (well, and making mistakes, and finding the related bugs)
<flower> ok thanks... I'll check it out
<flower> persia: is there an ubuntu list or irc which can give some support on the tools?
<persia> Sure.  This is the right channel to ask about any of those, or ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
<persia> Or at least I think so.  I've gotten some support here, although people are busy, so sometimes it takes a while.
<flower> ok thanks for your time then ;)
<persia> No problem.  I'm happy to help, but I'm not much of an expert.
<flower> persia: debian-cd seems to pretty much focused on debian right? How to use it for ubuntu in a good way?
<flower> persia: btw I found this documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<flower> but that doesnt use debian-cd.
<persia> That article is about customisation.
<persia> The documentation for debian-cd is very debian-centric, but the version of debian-cd available in Ubuntu is used to build the live images for Ubuntu.
<flower> but in /usr/share/debian-cd itś only debian...
<flower> also on Ubuntu
<flower> maybe there are some example debian-cd configuration for ubuntu cd's?
<flower> btw do you use this documentation for debian-cd? http://wiki.debian.org/DebianCustomCD
<flower> persia: ? ^
<persia> I just use the code as documentation (which is part of why I get it wrong sometimes).
<persia> The ubuntu-cdimage package has some examples of building CDs, although I don't know how well they work.  Most of my experience comes from making patches and others actually doing the CD builds.
<persia> Or just little changes, like the contents of a preseed file and the like.
<persia> I don't mean to be unhelpful: it's just that I'm not the best person to answer your questions.
<persia> From what I've heard from others, ubuntu-cdimage is too heavy to use for single image builds, but it may provide hints to tell you want to run to use debian-cd.
<flower>  ubuntu-cdimage, can't find it on hardy? :/
<persia> hrm?
<persia> Oh, it's not a package, apparently.  bzr branch lp:ubuntu-cdimage
<persia> Sorry for the confusion.
<persia> Or hum.
<persia> I am doing badly tonight (and should probably go to bed).  See https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage
<flower> ah ok
<flower> persia: can you use packages from other repos using debian-cd?
<flower> persia: custom repo s
<corecode> hey
<corecode> i was wondering how i could use the guided_size preseed setting
<corecode> didn't seem to work for me
<cjwatson> corecode: can you give me an example of what you tried (ideally, a full preseed file)?
<cjwatson> corecode: oh, also, try adding the DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer boot parameter, and then send me the resulting installer syslog
 * cjwatson -> bed
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-05
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r997 intrepid-proposed/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.27-14 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r998 intrepid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu29
<CIA-4> localechooser: cjwatson * r147 ubuntu/ (16 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.11
<CIA-4> localechooser: cjwatson * r148 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11ubuntu1
<wolferz> Is there a way to "undo"  something synaptic did?
<davmor2> wolferz: #ubuntu is the general channel for help this is a dedicated channel for the installer process
<wolferz> ahh, I apologize, I took install to be installations of packages as well as the actual distro
<davmor2> wolferz: No sorry.  #ubuntu will help though you may wish to point out what you did too though
<corecode> hey
<corecode> cjwatson: you around?
<cjwatson> yes, though going out for lunch shortly. On IRC it's best to just talk and not mind if you don't get a response until hours later ...
<corecode> yah i know
<corecode> d-i partman-auto/method string lvm
<corecode> d-i partman-auto-lvm/guided_size string 20GB
<corecode> d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic
<corecode> that's the relevant portion
<corecode> doesn't change the size of / though, / will use up all space on the volume
<cjwatson> ok, the preseeding looks correct. Can I see syslog+partman with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer please?
<corecode> i'll try that.  will the log be preserved after installing?
<corecode> or do i have to copy it out before rebooting
<cjwatson> note that DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer will include *all* debconf activity including passwords, so I recommend modifying your preseed to use innocuous values
<cjwatson> the logs will be preserved in the /var/log/installer/ directoyr
<cjwatson> directory
<corecode> okay
<corecode> thanks
<corecode> will take a couple of minutes to install though
<corecode> also, auto-install/defaultroot doesn't work for me
<corecode> seems the installer doesn't run the autoinstall part
<corecode> what i mean is, i can't set url=hostname to make it install.
<corecode> but that's a different thing
<cjwatson> auto-install doesn't work in Ubuntu
<corecode> i see
<cjwatson> just set the network stuff on the kernel command line
<corecode> yah, works sufficiently well
<corecode> http://documents.epfl.ch/users/s/sc/schubert/www/partman
<corecode> http://documents.epfl.ch/users/s/sc/schubert/www/syslog
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r100 future/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Manage mountpoints. Unmount any devices mounted by usb-creator on failure or exit.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Once again check for sufficient free space on the target device and update the frontend accordingly.
<cjwatson> corecode: I need you to run the installer through a little further before extracting the logs; you seem to have given me logs from right after the preseed file is read - I need to see what the partitioner does too
<corecode> that's all i have
<corecode> the full installation
<corecode> syslog covers from boot to reboot
<corecode> cjwatson: do you need something else?
<cjwatson> oh, sorry, I think the download got truncated
<corecode> it is 8 mb large
<cjwatson> I did curl blah | less and obviously waited too long before telling less to go to end of file
<corecode> nevermind :)
<CIA-4> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r220 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog perform_recipe_by_lvm): Make partman-auto-lvm/guided_size preseedable.
<cjwatson> corecode: so, err, yeah, this was a bug, sorry.
<cjwatson> corecode: with a bit of creativity, you might be able to use preseed/early_command to bodge the fix from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-auto-lvm/ubuntu/revision/220 into the running installer
<cjwatson> the path to the relevant file in the installer environment is /bin/perform_recipe_by_lvm
<corecode> i see
<corecode> will you roll a new installer at some point?
<corecode> i mean, one that gets picked up by the netinstaller
<cjwatson> not for jaunty
<cjwatson> well, probably not; I'm not sure I can justify this as a release-critical thing that justifies a stable update
<cjwatson> we have quite a high bar for that kind of change
<corecode> oh
<cjwatson> it'll be in karmic of course
<cjwatson> should be possible to grab a copy of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/partman-auto-lvm/ubuntu/download/cjwatson%40canonical.com-20090505164031-xv31hanv1w3fm4qr/perform_recipe_by_lv-20061127181313-x5wza1qumbsi91v1-12/perform_recipe_by_lvm, and get a preseed script to stick that into the installer at run-time
<corecode> not such an easy thing i guess
<corecode> well maybe
<corecode> i could just preseed-fetch the replacement
<cjwatson> yeah, should be straightforward enough
<cjwatson> or you have wget :)
<corecode> so that goes into /bin?
<cjwatson> yeah
<corecode> do you have a clever way to specify "first hdd" instead of telling the system /dev/sda?
<corecode> (unrelated)
<cjwatson> define first :-)
<cjwatson> in general, disk probe order isn't well-defined
<corecode> the one that would be booted from, ideally
<cjwatson> mm, it would be awfully nice if Linux had that information
<cjwatson> (that's serious, not sarcastic)
<corecode> yah
<corecode> well, i guess i'm more concerned with /dev/sda vs /dev/hda
<cjwatson> if there's only one disk in your system, you can just leave partman-auto/disk unset
<cjwatson> if you have more than one, then you can do something like this: d-i partman/early_command string debconf-set partman-auto/disk "$(list-devices disk | head -n1)"
<corecode> yah, i think we have two
<cjwatson> (that's untested)
<corecode> ah, list-devices
<corecode> thanks
<corecode> now let's see whether that works
<corecode> hm.  doesn't seem that that worked
<corecode> could it be that preseed/early_command is run too early?
<corecode> so that my replacement gets overwritten?
<cjwatson> partman/early_command, not preseed/early_command - that wasn't a typo :)
<cjwatson> partman/early_command is a special thing that runs after disks are detected but just before the partitioner starts
<corecode> yah, i'm talking about the script replacement
<cjwatson> oh, right
<cjwatson> uh, yeah, it could well be - try doing that in partman/early_command as well
<cjwatson> menu-item-numbers.txt says:
<cjwatson> 2100 network-preseed
<cjwatson> 2300 [...] download-installer
<cjwatson> so indeed
<corecode> hm.
<corecode> doesn't seem to work
<corecode> ah my fault
<corecode> nice!
<corecode> works
<cjwatson> oh good
<corecode> thanks!
<SiDi> Hello folks
<SiDi> I'd like to know what happens exactly at the "Analysing the mirror" step of the installer
<SiDi> its stuck at 82% with that phrase, 3 times out of 4 so far, installing Xubuntu 9.04 in a vm
<cjwatson> SiDi: the easiest way to tell would be to get /var/log/syslog from the installer; you can extract it by switching to tty2, running 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb', and using scp to copy it out
<cjwatson> SiDi: the installer doesn't have any messages that read "Analysing the mirror", as far as I can see - are you translating this back to English from another language?
<cjwatson> "Scanning the mirror...", perhaps?
<cjwatson> it's basically doing an 'apt-get update' there, although it's supposed to tweak the timeout down to be reasonable; it could be that the mirror is responding for you but is just very slow
<SiDi> cjwatson: yeh
<SiDi> Scanning probably
<SiDi> i'm behind a firewall, but i didnt have the problem when i was installing 8.10 vms, behind the same firewall
<cjwatson> I wouldn't mind seeing the syslog, if possible
<SiDi> cjwatson: the vm died :P i'll make another and send you the syslog, sec
<cjwatson> could be a regression of some kind, or it could just be "normal" slowness
<SiDi> i got an horrible bandwidth
<SiDi> but i dont understand why it doesnt drop on that
<SiDi> cause obviously it wouldnt hang for more than 15 mins if i didnt have the internet
<cjwatson> if it's getting anything, even at a very low rate, it'll keep going
<cjwatson> if you have no (working) internet access at all, it ought to give up quickly
<cjwatson> it's a pretty tough judgement call when it is getting something
<SiDi> I see
<SiDi> i should disable eth0 from the VM before installing then
<SiDi> maybe you could add a 'cancel' button for this step too
<SiDi> i saw there was one for when it downloads the locales
<SiDi> Do you still want a syslog ?
<cjwatson> yes please
<cjwatson> I thought there was a cancel button already
<cjwatson> are you installing from the alternate CD or the desktop CD?
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson>   * Disable option to cancel progress bar as there are issues with it.
<cjwatson> helpful referencing in that changelog entry
<cjwatson> # Option to cancel an action does not currently work:
<cjwatson> # - application does not seem to always react to a cancel signal
<cjwatson> # - debconf-apt-progress does not exit with code 30 when cancelled
<cjwatson> # - even if it did, the exit code would be mangled by in-target
<cjwatson> # See also thread http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2008/01/msg00094.html
<SiDi> Desktop, Xubuntu
<SiDi> i'll do this asap then
<cjwatson> nah, don't bother with the syslog now, if it's just for the absence of the cancel button
<SiDi> i got another VM running and vbox doesn't want me to run another VM since i'm using VT-x
<SiDi> okay then :p
<cjwatson> as that thread notes, there are some underlying problems that mean we can't offer it yet
<cjwatson> unfortunately
<cjwatson> bug 172879, which I'll target for karmic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172879 in apt-setup "Unable to skip network access during installation" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172879
<SiDi> Great :)
<SiDi> wow, its been there for a while
<cjwatson> sure, most non-trivial bugs have
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r104 ubuntu/ (29 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 1.33
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r105 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto): merge from Debian 1.34
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r106 ubuntu/debian/ (console-setup.initramfs-hook console-setup.initramfs-top): update for boottime.kmap.gz -> cached.kmap.gz change
<CIA-4> console-setup: cjwatson * r107 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.34ubuntu1
<SiDi> Good bye
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-06
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1091 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.30-2 kernels.
<CIA-4> cdebconf: cjwatson * r1424 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> cdebconf: Read DISTRIB_ID from /etc/lsb-release and use an appropriate logo path
<CIA-4> cdebconf: (e.g. /usr/share/graphics/logo_ubuntu.png) if it exists.
<CIA-4> cdebconf: cjwatson * r1425 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-4> cdebconf: cjwatson * r1426 ubuntu/src/modules/frontend/gtk/ui.c: stdio.h not needed
<CIA-4> cdebconf: cjwatson * r1427 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.141ubuntu1
<CIA-4> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r108 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> rootskel-gtk: Add a very basic Ubuntu logo and install it. (Obviously this needs
<CIA-4> rootskel-gtk: attention from a proper artist; this is just a stopgap.)
<CIA-4> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r109 ubuntu/debian/control: Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-4> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r110 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.15ubuntu1
<CIA-4> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r111 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-4> rootskel-gtk: Turn off pkgbinarymangler for dh_builddeb for now; we intentionally ship
<CIA-4> rootskel-gtk: a symlink in /usr/local/etc, and pkgsanitychecks blows up on this.
<CIA-4> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r112 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.15ubuntu2
<CIA-4> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r113 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-4> rootskel-gtk: Revert pkgbinarymangler workaround now that pkgsanitychecks ignores
<CIA-4> rootskel-gtk: udebs.
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r140 ubuntu/ (68 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 0.24
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r141 ubuntu/debian/po/ (cy.po ga.po se.po sr.po): msgmerge new translations
<CIA-4> pkgsel: cjwatson * r142 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.24ubuntu1
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1092 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu35
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r101 future/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Merge in Bruno Dilly's disk image writing support. Modify to fit the future branch, and set LC_ALL to C to avoid parsing issues.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Documentation of some functions.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Handle persistence properly again.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r102 future/usbcreator/backend.py:
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Stop watching devices for property changes once they've been removed.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Move additions to the mountpoint list closer to the actual mounting.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3255 ubiquity/d-i/sources.list: update sources.list to karmic
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r663 trunk/d-i/sources.list: update sources.list to karmic
<mweichert> hello!
<mweichert> I'm about to preseed an installation... is d-i xserver questions still relevant?
<mweichert> *are
<mweichert> is there a way to tell d-i or ubiquity to use the most recent available package in APT, rather than what's on the cd?
<mweichert> does anyone think it's possible to customize the ubuntu install cd to use later packages?
<bob_1> After installing ubuntu from a live cd, made by remastersys backup iso, my printer services is missing but everything is fine if loaded off live cd any help here or directions where to get assistance?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-07
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r131 trunk/ (7 files in 4 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-4> wubi: * Mixed up encode/decode str methods, again
<CIA-4> wubi: * Encode unicode translations to avoid file write failures (LP:
<CIA-4> wubi:  #365642)
<CIA-4> wubi: * Do not quit if there are ISO extraction problems, try to download
<CIA-4> wubi:  instead (LP: #371264)
<CIA-4> wubi: * Do not quit if there are ISO info parsing errors due to file
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r132 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wubi/backends/common/backend.py): Avoid white spaces in ISO name (LP: #365829)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r3256 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Be more specific about packages that are removed in role selection.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Unfortunately prior to this fix, choosing a Frontend role for example
<CIA-4> ubiquity: was not cleaning up mysql, apache, or mythtv-backend (completely
<CIA-4> ubiquity: defeating the purpose of a frontend role).
<xivulon> evand, davmor2 I pushed out rev132, could you please build and test?
<evand> sure
<davmor2> np's
<evand> Keybuk pointed out to me last night that pitti landed DeviceKit-disks in Karmic, so I'm going to start working on moving usb-creator away from HAL and onto that.
<xivulon> davmor2 it would help if you could reproduce 369225
<davmor2> bug 369225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369225 in wubi "It seems that fat32 filesystem is not identified correctly in some cases" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369225
<xivulon> you need a fat partition, you should usually see the filesystem in the log file if you grep for "drive", if there isn't any there is an issue
<davmor2> xivulon: I've got a fat version of xp backed up so I can drop that onto my test box and try it :)
<davmor2> won't be till latter on though
<xivulon> np, the log should look like: Drive(C: hd 17105.21875 mb free FILESYSTEM)
<xivulon> evand could you see if you can add the wubi or ubuntu icon to the certificate?
<xivulon> they are both in the data/images
<evand> xivulon: please file a bug for it and assign it to me.
<evand> xivulon: Mind moving your changelog entries since 9.04 to a new 9.10 entry?  It'll be easier for us to see difference between releases.  We should also bzr tag the final revision that was used for Jaunty as 9.04
<xivulon> evand the bug fixes are still for 9.04
<xivulon> I plan to do a release for the stand-alone to fix outstanding bug in there at least
<xivulon> davmor2, this should be the patch for bug 369225 http://paste.ubuntu.com/165987/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369225 in wubi "It seems that fat32 filesystem is not identified correctly in some cases" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369225
<xivulon> I think that after 369225 is addressed we can move to 9.10
<xivulon> davmor2, revised patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/165992/
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r103 future/usbcreator/gtk_frontend.py: Fix a call to logging that was broken by a previous commit.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r104 future/ (tests tests/test_device_added.py): Forgot to bzr add tests.
<xivulon> take 3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/165995/
<davmor2> xivulon: with take 3 I'm getting a build error
<davmor2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/166015/
<davmor2> evand: am I right in assuming that the ^ under the : is the culprit for the wubi build break in the instance above?
<evand> I imagine it's the : at the end of line 45 in the diff
<evand> delete that and it should work
<xivulon> davmor2, my bad, remove the ":" at src\wubi\backends\win32\drive.py line 56
<davmor2> thanks guys but hey I figured it out ish :)  Yay that work this time :)
<xivulon> ah also "def get_filesystem(self)" not "def get_filesystem(path)"
<xivulon> davmor2 ^
<davmor2> xivulon: right changed building again
<xivulon> I'll get there sooner or later: http://paste.ubuntu.com/166034/
<davmor2> xivulon: I hit an issue on fat windows install just running wubi.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/166042/  I'm not sure if the 2 are linked which is why I haven't reported against the original bug
<davmor2> evand: too ^
<xivulon> davmor2 for some reason the parsing of .disk/info inside the ISO returned null
<xivulon> by the way was this using the patch 166034?
<xivulon> davmor2 could it be that the downloaded ISO is corrupted? can you manually check the md5 of c:\ubuntu\installation\installation.iso?
<yoni9972> hi
<xivulon> davmor2, assuming that the above is due to ISO corruption, this should make the process more robust (a good thing anyway): http://paste.ubuntu.com/166057/
<yoni9972> I now install ubonto 9.04 and I have trouble with install my printer. This is the place to ask about it?
<yoni9972> ?
<xivulon> yoni9972, you are probably better off asking in #ubuntu
<davmor2> xivulon: rebuilding now
<xivulon> davmor2 was the above log with the patch   http://paste.ubuntu.com/166042/  applied?
<davmor2> xivulon: as far as I can tell yes, but I rebuilt with 166057 now
<xivulon> doesn't look good in terms of filesystem detection
<davmor2> xivulon:  File "Z:\home\davmor2\wubi\src\wubi\backends\win32\drive.py", line 51
<davmor2>     if not hasattr(ctypes.windll.kernel32, "GetVolumeInformationA")
<davmor2> first it complained about the : at the end now the )
<xivulon> can you change, path = self.path[0]   '\\'  to path = self.path[0]   ':\\'
<xivulon> one sec let's do take8
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/166070/
<xivulon> ah wrong paste, not my day
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/166072/
 * xivulon opens bets on number of digits for last paste
<davmor2> 178001 is my bet
<davmor2> xivulon: this seems to be happier :)
<davmor2> xivulon: this seems to of locked up on creating virtual disks
<davmor2> xivulon: D'oh my fault I forgot I'd only got a small partition due to fat32 being crap
<davmor2> I'm trying again with wubi's install taking up a little less space
<davmor2> xivulon: Ah maybe not hangs in exactly the same place
<geiseri> hi, i have a few questions with respects to making a custom alternates CD with a specific preseed and package list.  I have figured out the preseed stuff and got that working, but i am having problems using my custom package set
<geiseri> where would be a good place to start looking for more information on this?
<geiseri> i was playing with simple-cdd, but it seems to not work with ubuntu... unless im doing it wrong.
<lfaraone> evand: we're thinking about using usb-creator as part of Sugar's USB stick distribution. Would you accept a well-tested patch to add a "--sugar" option that changed the way format_drive works to make the USB drive in our special way?
<lfaraone> evand: (we're creating two partitions, one boot fat32 and the other ext3, but other than that it's pretty much the same)
<superm1> lfaraone, wouldn't it just make more sense to detect the different type of image at runtime and the fact that it's expected to be written out to USB differently then within the codepath?
<superm1> or are sugar images essentially ubuntu images with no visible differences/
<lfaraone> superm1: well, for example: options such as the persistance slider are pretty much useless for our setup.
<lfaraone> superm1: so I guess, if the image passed at the command line meets TEST, then  grey out / remove persistance options, write *this* way, etc would work.
<geiseri> okay i got my installer cd booting, but the cdrom-detect fails saying its not an Ubuntu CD
<geiseri> did i miss a file on the root of the CD?
<geiseri> how does it tell that its a ubuntu cdrom?
<geiseri> is that what the .disk folder in the root of the iso image does?
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r133 trunk/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> wubi: * Fixed vfat filesystem detection (LP: #369225)
<CIA-4> wubi: * More robust ISO check to avoid failures when the ISO file is
<CIA-4> wubi:  corrupted
<superm1> lfaraone, i'm meaning more specifically when the image detection routine runs.  add some code in there, so it won't matter whether you hit browse or if you send it as a command line argument.  If you detect a sugar ISO, disable persistence settings, and set up a particular partition ordering routine
<superm1> i think a patch like that would be very acceptable
<geiseri> *sigh* im getting closer, now its complaining that it cannot find a valid release file...
<geiseri> is there documentation on the format and location of that somewhere?
<lfaraone> superm1: Ok, that I can do. Can I also add it as a command-line override?
<superm1> lfaraone, you'd want to ask evand about that, he's the one who would make the end decisions on it
<superm1> lfaraone, i'm just providing some recommendations
<lfaraone> superm1: Ok. Thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-08
<xivulon> davmor2,evand: r133
<davmor2> xivulon: I'll check it out latter stuff to do today :(
<davmor2> evand: I've just finished an r133 install on a fat32 xp install and it seems fine.  I can't remember the bug number though but if you see xivulon before me let him know and in the mean time I'll hunt down the bug number and report against it :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-09
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1093 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.30-4 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1094 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): Move ports architectures to 2.6.30-1 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1095 ubuntu/ (build/config/ia64.cfg debian/changelog): The ia64 kernel is now called -ia64 rather than -itanium.
<Curly_Q> Has anyone here used Ubuntu with an ircd or Bahamut IRC server?
<cjwatson> I think you might want to ask somewhere else; that doesn't sound related to the Ubuntu installer
<Curly_Q> I have a few more questions though.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1096 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu36
<Curly_Q> What are the advantages if any of Ubuntu over BSD or Debian?
<cjwatson> #ubuntu, please
<cjwatson> I'm absolutely not getting into the great distribution debates here
<Curly_Q> It is not a debate. It was a question.
<cjwatson> it's off-topic on this channel, sorry
<Curly_Q> I was on the #Ubuntu channel. There are almost 2,000 people. That is too many people for one IRC channel.
<cjwatson> I'm sorry you feel that way, but that doesn't make it on-topic here
<cjwatson> this channel is specifically about the Ubuntu installer
<Curly_Q> My other question has to do with POSIX compliancy. Is Ubuntu POSIX compliant in it's installation?
<Curly_Q> Does Ubuntu have a C POSIX compiler for installation?
<cjwatson> Generally Ubuntu, like pretty much all Linux distributions, is POSIX-compliant, although we haven't been certified as such. (Still not on-topic here.)
<cjwatson> Please use Google.
<cjwatson> (and that's an approximate statement, there are probably small areas where we fail compliance, but as a general rule I'd expect people to be unlikely to run into them)
<Curly_Q> Well, the problem I have had and am curious about is that I tried to install a Linux distro and use the latest C Compiler and followed all of the manuals and then found out that Linux versions are not compatible with the original question I asked. If I install Ubuntu should I compile it first with a C compiler?
<cjwatson> please ask this question elsewhere. As noted in the topic, this is a channel for developers.
<cjwatson> I'm sure there are appropriate places where you can find help, perhaps the Ubuntu forums
<Curly_Q> I don't see how anyone can develop anything if they cannot answer basic questions. That is beyond me.
<cjwatson> the standard Ubuntu installation process does not involve the user compiling anything.
<cjwatson> basic questions about something not related to the topic of this channel?
<cjwatson> I'm happy to assist people with problems they're having installing Ubuntu
<Curly_Q> I'm sorry I asked. Have a nice day.
<cjwatson> but once the system is up and running, it's outside the remit of #ubuntu-installer
<cjwatson> because, well, we have to keep our job manageable somehow!
<CIA-4> wubi: Agostino Russo * r134 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-4> wubi: * Change the locale according to the language selector (LP: #373421)
<CIA-4> wubi: * The compact command is not supported on a vfat filesystems
<flower> I'm searching for a data/jaunty folder in debian-cd, but can't find it
<flower> am I missing something?
<flower> ?
<flower> come on, no one?
 * charlie-tca thinks most of these people take saturday/sunday off
<flower> not an bad idea ;)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-10
<poet> are error messages from the installer/LiveCD documented anywhere?
<flower> should debian-cd on ubuntu contain an folder data/jaunty?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-10
<CIA-9> main-menu: cjwatson * r139 ubuntu/ (17 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.31
<CIA-9> main-menu: cjwatson * r140 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.31ubuntu1
<CIA-9> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r268 ubuntu/debian/ (16 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.1.16
<CIA-9> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r269 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.1.16ubuntu1
<mark> hi
<mark> is this symptom known for 10.04 lucid?
<mark> preseeded sw raid1+lvm installs, where lucid makes a raid1 nested in another raid array?
<mark> md0 : active raid1 md1p1[0]
<mark>       9764800 blocks [2/1] [U_]
<mark>       
<mark> md1 : active raid1 sdb[1] sda[0]
<mark>       478620608 blocks [2/2] [UU]
<mark> not exactly what we had in mind... ;)
<cjwatson> not known by me but I'm a bit behind on bugs
<cjwatson> (and am about to go to bed but thought I'd at least reply with that much)
<mark> thanks :)
<mark> good night then
<cjwatson> certainly isn't expected, we generally try to avoid using partitioned RAIDs
<mark> yeah
<mark> the idea here is of course two adjacent raid1 arrays
<mark> one for containing / fs, the other (md1) for an LVM PV/VG
<mark> this worked in karmic
<cjwatson> sounds like something we should fix for 10.04.1
<mark> indeed
<mark> ok I'll search for bugs and file one if I can't find it
<cjwatson> I'd rather you just file a fresh one
<mark> alright
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-11
<CIA-9> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r118 ubuntu/ (5 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.19
<CIA-9> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r119 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.19ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-12
<shtylman> so I just ran dput expecting it to upload to my ppa
<shtylman> but it tried to push to the main archive... luckily I got rejected
<shtylman> but when did this happen?
<shtylman> now I have to be that much more careful :(
<cjwatson> dput has always uploaded to the main archive by default
<cjwatson> if you want it to go to a PPA, you have to configure it appropriately or pass the right arguments or whatever
<shtylman> yea... I had the dput.cf file
<shtylman> figured it would use the first entry.. but alas it didn't
<shtylman> the email I got was very hurtful ... first line was "Rejected:"
<shtylman> ;)
<shtylman> one day I will be able to do something with packages that won't fail 20 times before it works
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-14
<CIA-9> anna: cjwatson * r420 ubuntu/debian/changelog:
<CIA-9> anna: rebuild rest of main for armel armv7/thumb2 optimization;
<CIA-9> anna: UbuntuSpec:mobile-lucid-arm-gcc-v7-thumb2
<CIA-9> anna: cjwatson * r421 ubuntu/debian/ (20 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.35
<CIA-9> anna: cjwatson * r422 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.35ubuntu1
<roshanjames> Need help: I tried upgrading my Wubi installion of 9.10 to 10.04 and the upgrade program is stuck. It seems to be in a loop displaying "Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic". Please help!
<roshanjames> hello?
<roshanjames> hello?
<davmor2> roshanjames: hello
<linuxR> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix. But the installer crashes, saying the medium would be defect. I performed a medium check, and it reported 1 error...I created another boot medium, but same problem again..may it be that the official image is broken?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-15
 * Kor1sh Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-16
<nickd>  Morning all, I'm having problems with the ubuntu hd-media installer. I followed the instructions and prepared a stick which boots and loads di but when it gets to loading packages from the ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso I end up with a whole lot of variants of:
<nickd> May 16 09:22:30 cdrom-retriever: warning: Unable to find main/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages in /cdrom/dists/lucid/Release.
<nickd> This is with the current ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso and the hd-media vmlinuz and initrd.gz from the 26th of April.
<andrewa> hey, can someone help me here? my 10.04 installer freezes right away with "AC'97 access is not valid [0xffffffff]" followed by "unable to initialize codec #1"
<andrewa> the #ubuntu people just gave me :( sad faces
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-09
<corecode> hi
<corecode> did something change with the automatic partitioner?
<corecode> it somehow only assigned 3.9GB ot /
<corecode> to*
<corecode> and 24GB to swap -_-
<corecode> 100% 512 200% linux-swap
<corecode> :/
<corecode> not good for machines with 32GB of ram
<cjwatson> argue with bug 345126 :-/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 345126 in partman-auto "Installer creates too small swap partition (hibernation fails)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345126
<cjwatson> I don't know how to satisfy your requirement and that one at the same time, without artificial intelligence
<cjwatson> though I certainly acknowledge the problem and it would help if it were recorded somewhere more permanent than IRC
<corecode> ah, that's for hibernation
<corecode> mhm
<corecode> i can't find the partman recipe documentation
<cjwatson> corecode: doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt in the debian-installer source package
<corecode> yea, just that the source is so well hidden that it is almost impossible to find
<corecode> http://debian.ues.edu.sv/compartidos/neozerosv/ciberues/partman-auto-recipe.txt helped me out
<corecode> let's see how that works now
<corecode> what could be the reason that lvcreate hangs in "semtim" when running in target?
<corecode> cjwatson: is udev working in /target?
<cjwatson> not as such during the installer, no, although /dev is bind-mounted to /target/dev most of the time
<corecode> i see
<corecode> i tried to do some lvm stuff that fails because udev is not available
<corecode> hmm
<corecode> http://pastebin.com/Tu91pyGF
<corecode> now, how do i fix this?
<corecode> either get udev running for target
<corecode> or do lvm stuff outside
<cjwatson> corecode: maybe do mount --bind /dev /target/dev; ...; umount /target/dev around whatever you're doing
<corecode> lvcreate --config 'activation {udev_sync = 0}' ...
<corecode> :)
<corecode> hidden gems
<Jemt> Hello. Any chance one of you knows how to change the background image in Ubiquity? It seems to be using the default wallpaper from /usr/share/background/warty-final-ubuntu.png. However, I would like to simply apply a solid background color, and perhaps use a smaller centered image if possible.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-10
<jrsdead> hey could someone point me to a guide for doing a netinstall to a machine with no cddrive or floppy from a mac?
<maxb> Seems awfully specific for there to be an exact guide
<maxb> I'd generally suggest looking for relevant documentation supplemented by IRC advice, because walkthrough guides fail unless you want to do exactly what they say
<maxb> Anyway, your first decision is whether you want to boot from USB or from PXE
<jrsdead> it would be pxe
<jrsdead> machine cant boot from usb
<jrsdead> its an old toshiba slimline laptop
<maxb> So you'll need a DHCP and a TFTP server
<jrsdead> do the 2 need to be on the same machine?
<maxb> No
<jrsdead> my home router normally does my dhcp
<maxb> router == commercial wifi box, or linux machine?
<jrsdead> ddwrt
<jrsdead> buffalo wifi box
<maxb> Hmm
<maxb> It's possible. Depends on how flexible ddwrt's dhcpd config is
<maxb> You need to be able to configure DHCP for specific hosts differently, including a next-server and a boot filename
<jrsdead> hmm i will have a read up tonight and see if i can work it out
<jrsdead> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-11
<ahayes> cjwatson: Is there anything I can do to help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/728088 ? I can not get my system to boot after an iSCSI install, but before I give up and install disks, I can spend a bit of time helping to collect info and/or turn over the system for a bit.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728088 in debian-installer "iscsi root with or without auth fails to boot" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-12
<saispo> hi
<saispo> have you planned to use xorriso ?
<cjwatson> yes
<saispo> cjwatson: ok, thanks :)
<atari_314> Hello, anyone know how to bypass the /dev/sr0 no medium found error on the 11.04 live-cd?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-13
<Mjolnir> gentlemen....having issues. trying to install ubuntu, then backtrak alongside my windows, while in the process wiping openSUSE. first step is ubuntu... the CD is in but when i boot up nothing happens!!!! same happens with the backtrack CD...
<Mjolnir> MD5SUM'ed it and it came out good... not sure why it wont read it...
<CIA-13> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1443 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.39-2 kernels.
<CIA-13> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1444 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu30
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-14
<Mjolnir> hey guys need your help: im trying super hard to install ubuntu but no luck... i md5sumed it and it checks out OK... my bios are set properly and i can see it with my hardrives...
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-07
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5459 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): Fix byte array handling when generating /etc/iftab.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5460 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py): Fix a missing bit of python-apt 0.8 porting in ubiquity.install_misc.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5461 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/run): Add --python2 option to tests/run, to go with --python3.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5462 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): Open /var/lib/dpkg/status in binary mode when compressing it.
<cjwatson> ^- With that plus #! changes, it's possible to do an install entirely with Python 3.
<cjwatson> Still needs work on the KDE frontend, though, and for python3-pyicu to land.
<cjwatson> Hmm, pykde4 is supposed t have some py3 support already
<CIA-62> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2346 ubuntu/ (34 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 0.160
<CIA-62> cdebconf: cjwatson * r2347 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.160ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-10
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5463 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): Pass bytes rather than text to kdecore.ki18n.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5464 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Call sip.setapi("QVariant", 1) on KDE frontend startup, pending a more
<CIA-62> ubiquity: complete port to the new API.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5465 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Use boolean tests rather than isNull, to cope with getting ordinary
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Python strings rather than QStrings.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5466 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: In Python 3, pass strings directly to Qt rather than creating
<CIA-62> ubiquity: QStrings.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-12
<CarlFK> I have 6 used  boxes - need to wipe the drives (  dd /dev/zero is fine) and install - does the installer have something to make this easy?
<tsimpson> CarlFK: do you really need to wipe the drives? you could just remove all partitions and start over
<tsimpson> unless, I suppose, you're selling the boxes after
<CarlFK> tsimpson: worse:  being donated to a hacker space :)
<CarlFK> and mainly because I promised I would.  and wondering what's available
<tsimpson> ah, well I don't think the installer has a "burn my disk" option
<tsimpson> I don't even remember seeing that on the alternate installer
<tsimpson> CarlFK: it does have an "Erase and use the entire disk" option, but I think that just deletes the partition table
<CarlFK> I use the alt - I'll hit a console right before the setup partition step and see what is there.  guessing dd
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-06
<hychen> ['Noskcaj', 'Read error: Connection reset by peer', '~jackson@ubuntu/member/noskcaj']
<hychen> ['#ubuntu-installer', "Don't ask to ask, just ask (and stick around) | Please include installer syslog with reports | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i/ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development | If nobody answers, try mailto:ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/Workflow | http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-in
<hychen> staller-sprint"]
<hychen> ['ChanServ', '[#ubuntu-installer] Welcome to #ubuntu-installer. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService']
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-07
<CarlFK> (11:11:39 AM) mjt: you have to tell the installer to not use graphics mode
<CarlFK> pxe booting the alternate installer - is there a kernel param that will tell it not to try and detect graphics modes?
<cjwatson> fb=false
<cjwatson> you might need vga=something (e.g. vga=normal) too
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK>  fb=false vga=normal  - worked like a charm.
<CarlFK> pxe net install works on bare metal, but when I do it in qemu: " network autoconfiguration was successful. However,cno default route was set"     any idea whats going on?
<CarlFK> pxe net install problem.  I bring up a console, type route.. my routing table says... "route: fscanf"  (sans quotes)
<CarlFK> working on getting a screen shot...
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-08
<CarlFK> http://veyepar.nextdayvideo.com/site_media/static/veyepar/route_fprintf_1.png   route shows expect table headers, then "route: fscanf"
<CarlFK> lucid net install on qemu .. something wonky  http://veyepar.nextdayvideo.com/site_media/static/veyepar/qemu_dhcp_2.png   gocr says [   62.326329] dhcIient-script[1223] generaI protection ip:7f7f2a30@86b0@ sp:7fff5  3328a10@ error:0@ in Id-Iinux-x86-64.so.2[7f7f2a30@70@0@0@+220@0@0@]
<infinity> CarlFK: Are those really all upper-case I instead of lower-case L?
<infinity> Oh, no they're not, you were just typing from the png. :)
<CarlFK> typing .. bah.  carl@dc10:/tmp$ gocr qemu_dhcp_2.png
<CarlFK> close enough, so cut/paste done.
<CarlFK> seems the same with rarring install kernel
<CarlFK> I can repo this bug in 4 lines  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5643855/
<CarlFK> from #qemu   (02:56:39 AM) mjt: because, well, i can confirm the issue with 1.5 tcg... ;)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-10
<mattcen> Hi all. When I netboot an Ubuntu Lucid install, there's a huge (5 minute) delay before the "download installer components" prompt, and a tcpdump shows the installer talks to orobas.canonical.com at that point. Could that be the reason for the delay, and why is it communicating with that host even though I have my own mirror etc.?
<infinity> mattcen: That's an archive.ubuntu.com machine, so I'd assume you might have misconfigured your local mirror setup if that's a preseed...
<mattcen> Inspecting the packets closer, I see it's trying to get the Security package list from there. I can't imagine why that'd induce a 5 minute delay though.
<mattcen> infinity: Thanks, I'll keep digging. I've already determined that I wasn't explicitly specifying to use my local mirror for security, so I've done that, and it looks like that's stopped some or all of the communication with canonical.com, but hasn't removed the delay. Still hunting
<mpt> Why are announcements of new kernels posted to ubuntu-installer@?
<ogra_> mpt, because the installer needs a manual version bump for the kernel it depends on
<mpt> ah, ok
<maxb> Is there an official answer for people who want to install desktop workstations with software RAID and are feeling upset at the current lack of installation media supporting that in Q and R ?
<mpt> maxb, here's the design if anyone is interested in implementing it. http://goo.gl/fI6Ze
 * mpt wonders if bug 220961 requires any extra UI
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 220961 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] ubiquity crashes instead of notifying the user of not enough disk space" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220961
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-06
<Yaann> Hi !
<Yaann> I have a smalle problem with the installer in trusty, it fails while detecting the disks but the modules are built in the kernel (It used to work with saucy)
<Yaann> It seems to fail because it doesn't find the directory of the modules and 'disk-detect' fails
<Yaann> Just found a workaround, I just need to create an empty module directory...
<cjenkin2> I am having trouble getting ubiquity to recognize a newly added keyboard variant to xkb-data at the system configuration menu
<cjenkin2> I have already rebuilt it against a custom xkb-data package and keyboard_names.py has the new keyboard named
<cjenkin2> But it does not show on the list of keyboard variants
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-07
<pmatulis_> for my presseding i've started using a proxy (squid-deb-proxy)
<pmatulis_> d-i    mirror/http/proxy       string http://hostname:8000/
<pmatulis_> this works
<pmatulis_> but GPG keyserver port gets blocked (my preseed contains installation of a PPA)
<pmatulis_> 1399421481.033      0 192.168.1.102 TCP_DENIED/403 3612 GET http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup? - HIER_NONE/- text/html
<pmatulis_> what to do?
<pmatulis_> disregard, squid-deb-proxy is for 'debs', imagine that
<cjenkin2> I'm having trouble getting Ubiquity to recognize a new (custom) keyboard layout. It is definitely in keyboard_names.py but it does not show up in the selectable list
<cjenkin2> I'm thinking that adding this line in preseed.conf would help: keyboard-configuration keyboard-configuration/unsupported_layout boolean true
<cjenkin2> But the problem is I am a complete newbie and can't seem to find where this file lives!
<xnox> cjenkin2: what layout are you trying to add?
<cjenkin2> xnox: A Spanish variant. I don't know what to call it other than a company internal name, SPPP
<cjenkin2> The tilde key is less than / greater than
<cjwatson> You probably need to update console-setup in a similar way and make sure that's installed in the live filesystem.
<cjenkin2> I couldn't find a keyboard layout that matched so I made my own, and in userspace it seems to work
<cjwatson> ubiquity relies on that for some bits.
<cjwatson> And you should certainly have it in xkb-data.
<cjwatson> The way this is done is basically optimised for us propagating things up from xkb-data, so if you're adding something custom you're best off starting there.
<cjenkin2> cjwatson: It is in my custom version of xkb-data
<cjwatson> Right, you may just be missing a console-setup update then.
<cjwatson> The separate package as well as the partial copy of it embedded in ubiquity (sorry)
<cjenkin2> Even though I can see the keyboard in keyboard_names.py ? Interesting
<cjwatson> Yes
 * cjwatson -> bed
<cjenkin2> cjwatson: Interesting. Should I just rebuild it then?
<cjenkin2> Ah, ok
<cjwatson> I think it has an update rule somewhere
<cjwatson> make KeyboardNames.pl or some such
<cjenkin2> cjwatson: That makes sense.
<cjwatson> Or actually it might update itself if you just rebuild
<cjwatson> Try it :-)
<cjenkin2> cjwatson: It should, I think it's make MyKeyboardNames.pl though, actually
<cjwatson> Yeah, I *think* a rebuild against your modified xkb-data is sufficient, without any manual steps
<cjenkin2> Rebuilding takes years because it's an arm machine, but hopefully that will do it
<cjwatson> given
<cjwatson> xkbdir = /usr/share/X11/xkb
<cjwatson>         $(MAKE) xkbdir=$(xkbdir)
<cjwatson>         cd Keyboard && $(MAKE) build-mini xkbdir=$(xkbdir)
<cjwatson> in debian/rules
<cjenkin2> Yes, that seems correct
<cjenkin2> ubiquity found it there, anyway
<cjwatson> anyhow, sleep before I leave a keyboard imprint on my forehead
<cjenkin2> cjwatson: Thanks! :)
<cjwatson> np
#ubuntu-installer 2015-05-05
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<cyphermox> nebuchadnezzar: hello
<nebuchadnezzar> I have an issue trying to install a trusty tahr from usb stick, I dd an hybride ISO, which create 2 partitions on my usb stick, at boot, /dev/sdb2 is mounted under /media, and the cdrom can not be mounted until I manually unmount /media in console 2
<nebuchadnezzar> any idea?
<cyphermox> nebuchadnezzar: not just like that. is it an actual cdrom or just the representation of the install media from /dev/sdb2?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-05-06
<nebuchadnezzar> cyphermox: I reproduce my problem this morning and found a bug report against d-i, I added a comment with some log output: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1450858
<bdmurray> xnox: Should bug 1066480 still be assigned to you?
<bdmurray> cyphermox: Should the d-i tasks in bug 1386490 still be open?
<infinity> bdmurray: If it was fixed in vivid's kernel (which it claims), it was fixed in vivid's d-i.  Closing.
<infinity> bdmurray: The d-i tasks were just to rebuild with a fixed kernel, not any code changes to d-i itself.
<bdmurray> infinity: got it, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2015-05-07
<nebuchadnezzar> hello, I found a very strange issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1452577
<nebuchadnezzar> Not sure debian-installer is a good place for this bug
<xnox> bug 1066480
<xnox> hm.
<xnox> bdmurray: 1066480 is still valid, not fixed.
<xnox> bdmurray: i hope to move to encrypted ext4 once that lands everywhere =)
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-11
<fidencio> cyphermox: and just in order to test my libosinfo stuff, do you guys have a preseed used for your tests?
<fidencio> cyphermox: then I can start with something that, for sure, works
<cyphermox> fidencio: I have a few preseeds up here: http://people.canonical.com/~mtrudel/preseed
<cyphermox> they are not all adapted to ubiquity but should all largely work (some pieces are not preseeded, like storage setup for the multipath preseed)
<fidencio> cyphermox: super. and, just out of curiosity, where are you located? just to have an idea about the best time for pinging you
<cyphermox> Montreal
<cyphermox> working hours EST is best, but I often hang out late in the evenings
<fidencio> super. again, thanks a lot!
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-12
<fidencio> cyphermox: hey/ping
<fidencio> cyphermox: tried here to perform an express installation on a livecd and, as recommended by you, passing "only-ubiquity automatic-ubiquity" to the command line
<fidencio> it boots, but doesn't start the installer
<fidencio> oh, it stopped and seems that I'm on ash. I can see (initramfs)
<fidencio> the same preseed file that I'm using works properly for a server ISO
<cyphermox> that shouldn't happen. even if the command-line is wrong you'd still get a live session or ubiquity on a desktop image, not just failing and dropping to the initramfs
<cyphermox> any errors show up?
<fidencio> nops, any obvious error.
<fidencio> I'm trying with 15.10 live iso
<fidencio> I know, maybe would be better to try with 16.04, but then it means adding support on something else on libosinf that I've been postponing :-)
<cyphermox> it shouldn't be a big difference
<cyphermox> clearly something is happening, but I don't know what. Maybe try removing only-ubiquity, and run ubiquity --automatic from the live session to see if at least that runs correctly?
<fidencio> okay, let me give it a try
<fidencio> cyphermox: yeah, uniquity --automatic works fine from a live session
<fidencio> cyphermox: maybe a stupid question, does ubiquity understands debian-installer commands?
<cyphermox> fidencio: ok, then does booting with just only-ubiquity work? that should get you the non-automatic, non-live (installer-only) session
<cyphermox> fidencio: for the most part, yes, with some additions, and some features from d-i that we just don't expose (but you can still preseed)
<cyphermox> that wouldn't get the installer to not start, though
<fidencio> cyphermox: hmm. stops at busybox again
<fidencio> cyphermox: any idea on how to check for some issue there?
<cyphermox> I'm not sure, you should definitely see some error messages
<cyphermox> maybe boot with verbose in case they're just hidden because of plymouth?
<cyphermox> in any case, this means the issue isn't the preseed, but the environment itself
<cyphermox> if you're netbooting; the paths for files tends to be different. It wouldn't cause it to work for live and not work for only-ubiquity though
<fidencio> cyphermox: I'm not netbooting.
<cyphermox> oh, I thought you were
<fidencio> would it make any difference?
<cyphermox> well, only if you did the paths wrong on tftp
<cyphermox> fidencio: so, perhaps it's time to consider trying your preseeding with a 16.04 image?
<fidencio> cyphermox: yeap, let me go for it. if it doesn't work I'll take as "preseed only server ISOs"
<cyphermox> well, like I said, preseeding desktop installs is supposed to work too
#ubuntu-installer 2017-05-11
<CarlFK> if preseed.cfg has "d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda"  and I pass to the installer kernel "partman-auto/disk=/dev/sdb" - who wins?
<CarlFK> looks like the file wins
<xnox> depends how the file is sourced....
<CarlFK> xnox: um.. wut?  url=http... server/preseed.cfg
<CarlFK> Dec  4 00:34:54 kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/debian/stretch/amd64/linux gfxpayload=800x600x16,800x600 --- auto=true url=dc10b DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 tasks= hw-detect/load_firmware=false hostname= domain= interface=00:25:90:22:c4:90 partman-auto/disk=/dev/sdc tasks=
#ubuntu-installer 2017-05-12
<jackpot51> Hello, is there a method of setting the Ubiquity GTK theme?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-05-14
<ahoneybun> heyo does anyone here work on the slideshow?
#ubuntu-installer 2018-05-08
<Lin-Buo-Ren> I would like to ask (if not, already) where is the program that actually builds the Ubuntu desktop installer disk images?
<Lin-Buo-Ren> I'd like to make a custom variant that mimics the actual image build process as close as possible, the project site is @ https://github.com/Not-That-Ubuntu-Taiwan-Community/Ubuntu-TW-Ubuntu
<pmjdebru1jn> hey folks, I have a question that is not directly related to the installer, but is adjacent to it
<pmjdebru1jn> can anybody point me to some info on how the official Ubuntu ISOs are generated, considering live-build uses genisoimage, not xorriso and doesn't support EFI
<pmjdebru1jn> so I figured out how to use xorriso to make an EFI bootable ISO based on the binary directory from live-build
#ubuntu-installer 2020-05-05
<xnox> Laney:  mwhudson: bdmurray: $ git clone lp:casper is a thing now
<GunnarHj> Hi! autopkgtest fails for casper on armhf which blocks the migration of some packages.
#ubuntu-installer 2020-05-06
<xnox> ouch
<mwhudson> the autopkgtest for casper on armhf doesn't do anything does it?
<xnox> it better not
#ubuntu-installer 2020-05-07
<Teduardo> Hello friends. I am having a heap of trouble getting the 20.04 installer to work like the amazing 19 and earlier installer. Does anyone have any full examples for using autoinstall?
<Teduardo> I can't seem to figure out how to tell it to use the entire drive when installing
<Teduardo> It seems to just want to create a 20GB LV and use that for no reason
<Teduardo> Oh, sorry I mean 4GB
<Teduardo> it creates a 445GB VG and a 4GB LV.. why in the world would it do that by default
<Teduardo> anyone here?
<Teduardo> were you all murdered by curtin?
<xnox> Teduardo:  we have not =)
<xnox> Teduardo:  did you join discourse discussing autoinstall stuff?
<xnox> Teduardo:  https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/please-test-autoinstalls-for-20-04/15250/89 is currently the most active know-how about autoinstall
